# how to go really wild?



## jules (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am very new to this, and just wondered what we need on board to be self sufficient. Hint tips etc!
We are planning to go with our 3 kids (2,5 and 8), for a month, probably down to cornwall from herts, stopping when and where we can wildly, and freely.
The van we are buying has a toilet and shower, fridge and seems well equipt. What advice can you seasoned travelers offer, any tips much appreciated!
Thanks and what a great site!
Jules


----------



## Tony Lee (Jul 23, 2009)

Best advice might be to take it easy and learn the ropes in stages. Find somewhere close e.g. your backyard might be ideal, and spend two nights there and see what happens.
Even better, do it with another motorhomer who knows the ropes

Heading off for a month first-up is likely a recipe for a royally-ticked-off wife, unhappy kids and a stressed husband


----------



## rach82 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Jules

Maybe you should try a few days or a week closer to home - see what things you didn't need / things you needed

My advice would be to *plan *your route and stop overs - it's great finding your own spots but what if you can't?? Its good to have a back-up, somewhere you know is safe to park.

I take a list of suggestions from posts of this site, then if I can't find my own spot, I have something to fall back on and don't have to spend the day driving around in circles!


----------



## Proff (Jul 23, 2009)

One of the main problems is overpacking...
After our first jaunt abroad for 6 weeks we found we didn't use half the clothes, tinned foods, Linen etc..
We used local Laundrettes [such as the one opposite McDonalds @ Biscarosse, great for me 'cos I spent 3 hours on the free wifi while the missus slaved over washing, WELL I do 99% of the driving  ]
Regarding the Kids, when travelling,our grandkids will watch DVD's or play games on the Laptop, never hear a peep from them, except for "we need the next place with a toilet" As soon as we park up they're out looking around, checking the facilities and finding all sorts of wildlife and plants ....


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 23, 2009)

speaking for my wife and myself we are full timing in 5 years time selling everything and doing one!!!Before that we are going to have a couple of holidays by hiring first where this will enable us to start on learning the ropes before we buy a cheap motorhome for a few years without costing us too much and gaining experiance.We then plan on selling and ditching as much as possible before taking little onboard with us,even my classic car will have to go!
We dont have kids though so will be easier.We cant wait.I would take things as has been said one step at a time,to make life easier for you,an unhappy wife and kids will taint what should be an enjoyable experiance!
I do believe that the key is in the planning,my wife loves that sort of thing!!!


----------



## 888dee (Jul 23, 2009)

we're very new to the whole MH thing and really have to echo what the guys have said, I've found having a few nights here and there fairly close to home invaluable for figuring out what works for us and uncovering minor problems with the van which otherwise I would never have found....

Having a back-up plan is also great advice, I had spent far to long looking for somewhere near stirling but after a quick visit to here new inspiration was found and a REALLY nice spot to park up resulted.

good luck!


----------



## l77 tuf (Jul 23, 2009)

we full time and have done for 2yrs now and really love it cos we bulid our own vans and have made them better each time we do 1 as this 1 we have now has the lot even sky tv/mobile internet/240/12v/on board genny/twin 13kg gas bottles (12/13 weeks lasting) 140 ltr water tank so lasting 3 weeks with 4 of us using shower and cooking/cleaning etc casette toilet last us 9 days before needs emptying 2 flat screen tvs both with freeview 1 runs on 12v all the time other is 240v 19"lcd with bulit in dvd for space and we use a eee pc for emails and internet anything else i can help with please feel free to ask


----------



## missmoneypenny (Jul 23, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with the 'stay close to home' suggestion! Things on a motorhome take some figuring out and at the end of a day's travelling is not the time to work it out........when everyone is a bit over excited and frazzled.....if you could find a small site or CL close to home and have a weekend in it ( so you can nip home for any forgotten essentials) that would be a good start. I've done a packing list - cos I'm that way inclined- and it's online at MagBaz Travels - a wonderful site if anyone hasn't used it. It's on the right hand side under Fellow Travellers, then click Maggie Bevis' packing list. A huge amount of information is also on the right under The A-Z of motorhoming with loads of hints and tips- invaluable!
My top tip is to take a flask of hot water so you can have a cuppa while you're working out what's gone wrong with what!!!
have a good time!


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jul 23, 2009)

*devon cornwall*



jules said:


> Hi everyone, I am very new to this, and just wondered what we need on board to be self sufficient. Hint tips etc!
> We are planning to go with our 3 kids (2,5 and 8), for a month, probably down to cornwall from herts, stopping when and where we can wildly, and freely.
> The van we are buying has a toilet and shower, fridge and seems well equipt. What advice can you seasoned travelers offer, any tips much appreciated!
> Thanks and what a great site!
> Jules


 
not the easiest area's to wild camp guy's
there a few spots but not for a months duration


----------



## G4GMO (Jul 23, 2009)

Tony Lee said:


> Heading off for a month first-up is likely a recipe for a royally-ticked-off wife, unhappy kids and a stressed husband



I never realised my activities were that public and that is on a proper campsite. You been spying on me?


----------



## G4GMO (Jul 23, 2009)

jules said:


> Hi everyone, I am very new to this, and just wondered what we need on board to be self sufficient. Hint tips etc!
> We are planning to go with our 3 kids (2,5 and 8), for a month, probably down to cornwall from herts, stopping when and where we can wildly, and freely.
> The van we are buying has a toilet and shower, fridge and seems well equipt. What advice can you seasoned travelers offer, any tips much appreciated!
> Thanks and what a great site!
> Jules



Cornwall for a month sounds ambitious but good luck to you, if you can justify the distance you might be better of North in particular Western Scotland. Good luck what ever you decide.


----------



## Dreamon (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hi I am new to this group but here goes*

My partner and I sold the house in 2004 and took a year out, travelling UK France and spain with our small jack russell misty, before we set off we went to meetings/camps with folks from motorhome list and one of the best pieces of advice we ever got was remember when you put anything into a motorhome it has to have 3 uses and this includes the WIFE !! we have since wild camped and lived full time for 5 years until recently had to take job which has a residential palace (like hell) to live in. so we are selling our lovely 34ft RV and wanting to buy smaller again for touring, but not too small. Have my eye on an old 1990 Hymer 694, we first set of in a Hymer E690 which we should never have got rid of, but circumstances change and you have to do things you sometimes regret. My advise to all is dont wait til you retire do it now, while you have the energy and good health to enjoy all that goes with wild camping... my motto is ....IF IT DONT SAY YOU CARNT THEN YOU CAN...just park up and enjoy.....be safe....


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 4, 2021)

We don't really live in our van full time but we haven't been home since 2013 (we're housesitters and rent our own house out). Therefore everything we need from one year to the next travels with us. I have to agree with Dreamon above, we have learnt over the years everything should have multi-uses and if you think you need something new.. leave it a few days, weeks and you'll probably realise you don't need it after all. If you really live in your van for a month you'll soon realise space to live is precious.


----------



## DTDOG (Jul 5, 2021)

Proff said:


> One of the main problems is overpacking...


Totally agree.
I'm a seasoned biker that tours a lot. I was once given the advice to layout everything I wanted to take on my trip on the floor, then half what was on the floor. I still found I carried stuff I never used. Yes, this is on a motorbike and space was limited, but with your three kids and two adults you're going to as limited for space.

Totally agree with the other suggestions of a few shorter trips to get everyone used to the way things work (and find the things that don't work!!).


----------



## n brown (Jul 5, 2021)

did it for years with up to 4 kids who became young adults , so we had some fun fitting everybody's stuff in.
just do it .sort out problems as they arise ,learn by doing and making mistakes, it shouldn't kill you
our first proper trip was to Provence in a £200 van , £150 to our name 3 kids and no breakdown cover,that lasted nearly 2years . 
there's nothing like being in a corner to concentrate your mind !


----------



## RV2MAX (Jul 5, 2021)

2009 similar probs as today by the looks of the posts ?


----------



## Glass man (Jul 5, 2021)

If you really want to wild camp then one problem will be emptying your loo.
Assuming you never just throw it away then one tank will fill up surprisingly quickly, certainly within two days. A second tank is quite expensive but very useful. 
I have heard of people who have a plastic barrel that they empty the cassette into, cheaper but not everyone will want to do that.
The WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN App can be used to search for available places that you can empty your loo, I even found a council depot. You can also find places to stay.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 5, 2021)

Do it in a doggy bag and hang it in the bushes, as for wee, do that in whisky bottles and leave outside a pub.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 6, 2021)

I always advise  on the job training    , close the door shout jeronimo  and go .


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have had my little van 7 years and have found it harder to find places now than at the beginning. More no overnight signs going up and definitely more height barriers. 
If you are very thick skinned you can stop where others wouldn't but that's tricky with kids.
Emptying the loo is a problem as is getting water for your shower- have you thought of that? I book into a campsite every 3-4 days for that reason. 
I never go to Cornwall.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2021)

If the OP hasn't emptied his loo already he is in a lot of trouble, he asked in 2009


----------



## Blue yonder (Jul 6, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> If the OP hasn't emptied his loo already he is in a lot of trouble, he asked in 2009


Oops


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 6, 2021)

Blue yonder said:


> Oops


He is managing but his big green W is upside down and discoloured, probably from filling the muck spreader


----------



## HunterP (Jul 7, 2021)

Just started with our motor home ( p/boxer pollensa ) doing short stays nights at home etc lots to remember and forget little things that go wrong . Hope your big trip goes well for you we're in Cornwall watch those small roads and don't be a slave to the sat /nav.


----------



## jann (Jul 7, 2021)

To make the toilet cassette last longer Don't flush , or put paper in the tank.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> If the OP hasn't emptied his loo already he is in a lot of trouble, he asked in 2009


Ha ha ha indeed,  I didn't notice the date, I wonder why the thread was suddenly answered. You are observant.


----------



## HunterP (Jul 18, 2021)

Just got back from our first trip out for a whole week ! a mini tour of the southwest Tintagel to Seaton to Poole to Lydford on fosse finding out all the little things that go wrong or who does what etc , Lara yep had to name her, always a she ! performed brilliantly! She's not the fastest but whose in a hurry ? (1.9cc) hills are a challenge we get up them eventually great weather and I picked up some Poole cockles ! ( the best). All the pitchs were good in there own way /grade it's not wild camping but as first trip out its a start I hope this is of interest .


----------

